# First you tube sailing channel(s) ?



## cjtoomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Just watched a you tube vid where a sailor claimed to have put together the first you tube sailing channel saying more or less that his vids took off like wildfire and started the whole thing.
Seemed a bit grandiose to me. Can the acrual start of sailing channels on you tube be determined even??


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I would say svDelos and Sailing LaVagabonde were the two early break aways. Who made the claim?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I just took a glance at the Patreon and Graphtreon site for these two. They trade first place, back and forth, over the years. Interestingly, the Patreon pages no longer say what the total pledge per video is. It could be limited to a max per month, so it was misleading. However, you could see who had the most pledges, which I think is more to the point that number of patrons.


----------



## cjtoomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Not going to say...just a "tall tale" from a sailor I sometimes like. Got me thinking though. I think LaV and Delos kinda blew it open if I remember... can't think of anyone previously. Emerald Steel was an early entree, Latts and Atts had a channel though not much sailing going on and there were other instructional style channels. There was an Austrailian with a trailer sailor and a Brit effort: Keep Turning Left that also came along about the same time as Delos. I think Delos and LaV were the first really popular ones though.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Reasonable recap of the early landscape. As you note, none of the others quite had the same success. There are an amazing number of later entries now. Some I like, but the field is so watered down, I doubt any will match the two market leaders, until there is a disruptive new idea. 

If your unnamed source claimed to have taken “off like wildfire” and they have a current video suggesting as much, I’m not sure why it’s a secret. I watch sv Delos pretty regularly. SLV got to be a bit much, after they sold their souls to Outremer. Actually, I think they just started feeling to good about themselves. There numbers dipped but have recovered.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Ive seen some of them change from genuine in their start to....too cool to move.
In their attitude.
Know your base, remember who brung you to the dance, so to speak.
I think its still wide open for some good semi pro work to really raise the level, but that necessitates strong marketing with theme and production.
Still in very immature stages.
Lots of potential


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I think Distant Shores predates the above. They didnt start on Youtube, but they started uploading to Youtube around 2009.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Arcb said:


> I think Distant Shores predates the above. They didnt start on Youtube, but they started uploading to Youtube around 2009.


Their TV episodes certainly do predate the YouTube leaders, however, they were late to the YouTube game. I recall, when they first entered YouTube, it was only with teasers to buy their DVDs. They eventually succumb to providing free content (delayed, with solicitation, etc). Doesn't the idea of a DVD make one chuckle now? Delivery vehicles move fast. Will probably move again.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

What's YouTube?????


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I always hated when someone declared they didn't watch TV or didn't have a TV or didn't let their kids watch TV. It always seemed unbalanced at best and pompous at worst. Of course, there was no YouTube then.

I watch almost no TV now. I watch some news in the morning, while getting ready. I will watch a football game, but prefer to go to my local for that. I will watch Sunday morning news shows. Otherwise, I have no idea what folks are talking about now, when they refer to modern series, I don't have HBO, etc. 

I probably watch an hour of YouTube per night. I can select the content I'm interested in, on demand, and it's so diverse, TV can't compete. From sailing to aviation to physics to history to comedy to cooking to mathematics and on and on. I wonder if the diversity of my subscription list will be used in court to prove my insanity one day. 

If you're interested in good information, you have to be careful of the source, but that's not hard to determine. If one only wants entertainment, that is so ridiculously available, for free, it kills me to pay my monthly cable bill.

I'll never forget the first time I ever watched a clip on YouTube. I had ordered a new visor for my helmet and I could not figure out how to make the swap. I can't recall what sent me to YouTube to check, but I typed Arai helmet visor in the search and the first hit was a video of how to do it. I've been signing on almost daily since.


----------



## Davy J (Mar 25, 2017)

If you type sailing into YT search and then filter by date, the oldest videos are about 12 years old.

This one with Frank Papy is about 9 years old, Cruising the Florida Keys:






I have video on how to lower and raise a mast on a C25 that will be 11 years old this spring. Most of the whipper snappers out there now were still in elementary school then..............:grin


----------



## JoCoSailor (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks like Roger Taylor started posting his in 2018. No T&A but he is the only one I watch beginning to end. https://www.youtube.com/user/junkming/videos


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The subtle objection to T&A makes me giggle. I read it with some regularity. The majority of these channels are filming in the tropics and a bikini is not intended to be provocative. However, I've certainly seen some episodes or channels that cross the line and are trying to sell skin. I just don't think it's the reason the most popular channels became popular. It's coincidental. 

I see Delos just posted an hour long Q&A. Maybe that's where the wildfire comment was made.


----------



## Davy J (Mar 25, 2017)

This is one of the first videos I remember, it's eight years old.....

Angels Travels:






Of course, back then, there was no money to be made posting videos and there was no Patreon...........


----------



## cjtoomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Angels Travels was one I enjoyed. Rebecca put together a cool little boat which she shows off in one of her vids and she made great use of her.
A battle with cancer got Rebecca off the water. I have not checked in on her website lately...sorry I don't have a URL.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Finally got through the Delos Q&A in small chunks. It wasn't them that made the wildfire comment. They did mention something interesting. They said the Patreon numbers are misleading, as Patreon takes a cut and many patrons set a limit, so they don't support every weekly vid. I bet most support one or two per month. Of course, they expressed appreciation for any level of support.

I think they're doing something very smart. They said they are now working hard to keep the vids as near real time as possible. I think that keeps them fresh and relevant. There are some channels that are literally years behind. While still interesting, I don't think you can keep a long term audience that way. 

The other smart thing they do is not try to show or explain everything like an encyclopedia. They keep the content moving (with some exception for underwater coral/fish vids) I watch LeaLea getting their boat back together and fast forward minutes at a time and their still talking about exactly the same thing. Ugh. 

One thing I find a little bit of a stretch, is they call it the "Delos project". It seems they are trying to suggest they are doing something more than making money from travel/activity vids. They did say they set up a charitable fund with 10% of all patreon dollars. That's cool. Still, it's a commercial enterprise selling entertainment, not much more. I'm fine with that. I do not sponsor vids, but I have purchased merch.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Give us sailing or give us...anything other than a floating frat party.
I forget who once said this...


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Finally got through the Delos Q&A in small chunks. It wasn't them that made the wildfire comment. They did mention something interesting. They said the Patreon numbers are misleading, as Patreon takes a cut and many patrons set a limit, so they don't support every weekly vid. I bet most support one or two per month. Of course, they expressed appreciation for any level of support.
> 
> The other smart thing they do is not try to show or explain everything like an encyclopedia. They keep the content moving (with some exception for underwater coral/fish vids) I watch LeaLea getting their boat back together and fast forward minutes at a time and their still talking about exactly the same thing. Ugh.
> 
> One thing I find a little bit of a stretch, is they call it the "Delos project". It seems they are trying to suggest they are doing something more than making money from travel/activity vids. They did say they set up a charitable fund with 10% of all patreon dollars. That's cool. Still, it's a commercial enterprise selling entertainment, not much more. I'm fine with that. I do not sponsor vids, but I have purchased merch.


Delos is one of the few I view on a regular basis. I thought their recent Q & A rather tedious and somewhat of a repeat of previous ones. I was only interested in finding out how their Lithium battery conversion was holding up. Fell asleep before they got to answer the question. Will try again when I can fast forward and stay awake. 

I do like another You Tube sail site called Sailing Britaly. Fellow knows his way around a tool box and is doing a lot of his boat maintenance on their boat for the first time. I even like watching him tackle some of his maintenance projects even though they don't pertain to any thing on my boat. Like his recent video on changing a Volvo Penta saildrive diaphragm. 



 I usually learn something about doing mechanical work on board from the meticulous procedures he does on his boat.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> Delos is one of the few I view on a regular basis. I thought their recent Q & A rather tedious .....


It was, you're right. In just over an hour, I don't think they answered more than 6 or 8 questions. Rambled on. Very uncharacteristic.

The lithium discussion was roughly the same. They said they only got approx 100 useful amp hours out of their old bank and now get over 300. Keeping mind, they have a 24v house bank. That seems like more of a pickup than I've seen, when I do the math. I'm expecting about 2x, when I upgrade. They like their induction stove, which they run off a 3000w inverter. It charges in maybe half the time. They did say there is a complete rundown of their system on their website. Here it is:

https://svdelos.com/sailing-tools-software/lithium/


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

RegisteredUser said:


> Give us sailing or give us...anything other than a floating frat party.
> I forget who once said this...


I hear you. I tend to avoid those videos of those always anchoring in Port Alcohol and sailing around with constantly changing all girl crews. Also those who are imagining themselves to be some rum infused modern day type of Pirate. I've come across a few in my travels too in places like the Keys. Kind of pathetic fellows IMO. I feel a little sorry for them.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> It was, you're right. In just over an hour, I don't think they answered more than 6 or 8 questions. Rambled on. Very uncharacteristic.
> 
> The lithium discussion was roughly the same. They said they only got approx 100 useful amp hours out of their old bank and now get over 300. Keeping mind, they have a 24v house bank. That seems like more of a pickup than I've seen, when I do the math. I'm expecting about 2x, when I upgrade. They like their induction stove, which they run off a 3000w inverter. It charges in maybe half the time. They did say there is a complete rundown of their system on their website. Here it is:
> 
> https://svdelos.com/sailing-tools-software/lithium/


I'm curious to see how well their Lithium battery bank will hold up long term. From their links it looks like a similar system for my boat will cost about $10K. Still kind of expensive since I could do four changes of my 48 volt AGM battery bank for my Electric Propulsion system for the same price. My first set of batteries lasted eight years so I think I'll be sticking with AGM's unless the price really comes down.

Speaking of holding up. It will be kind of interesting to see how things go on La Vagabonde now that the gal is pregnant. The dynamics of Riley and her should be interesting to watch as things develop.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> ....It will be kind of interesting to see how things go on La Vagabonde now that the gal is pregnant....


I predict they'll hang it up. They are adventurous, but they don't strike me as particularly ready to have a baby. On the other hand, the baby could become a new vid feature and seeing how everyone woman of my generation seems to have some cosmic attraction to grandchildren, it may be a draw in itself.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> I predict they'll hang it up. They are adventurous, but they don't strike me as particularly ready to have a baby. On the other hand, the baby could become a new vid feature and seeing how everyone woman of my generation seems to have some cosmic attraction to grandchildren, it may be a draw in itself.


I agree except they might have to carry on. I'm not sure what kind of deal they made with the new boat they have. As I recall there was a deal with the Catamaran company but, they still have to pay something. So they might be stuck. Not to mention being addicted to the You Tube/Patron money. It will be interesting to see what happens when the baby arrives. I expect Riley will be jumping over the side to do a lot more spear fishing to get away. 

As far as boats and babys go. Sailing Britaly seems to have the perfect Boat Baby. He interrupts his grimy repair/maintenance videos with a few seconds of his laughing kid. Nice touch. Though I wonder if the baby is always that happy.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Another one of the early You Tube sailors was Drake Paragon. Who chronicled his 2009 solo sail from New York City to Bermuda with videos. His was one of the first I started following. His Episode Four fiasco is a reminder that the road to Hell (even on the water) is paved with good intentions as he tries to help a disabled sailboat on the way:


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Drake has been away from his tube....for a while.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

RegisteredUser said:


> Drake has been away from his tube....for a while.


I thought so. I use to get reminders of his posting a new video. Have not received one in a while. Unlike S/V Delos who have multiple people videoing and editing. Drake had just him and his girlfriend. Much harder to keep producing new content.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Drake posted a trailer for his Greenland adventures about a month ago and it looks interesting. He is one of the very few cruising channels I like to watch.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Drake always seems stoned to me and his girlfriend is quite the ***** pretending to be seasick. I know what seasickness looks like. She is just lazy. Stopped watching. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Bleemus said:


> Drake always seems stoned to me and his girlfriend is quite the ***** pretending to be seasick. I know what seasickness looks like. She is just lazy. Stopped watching.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


If he is he's taking a big risk carrying it around in his boat. Could lose it. Might just be his personality. Yeah, his gal does not seem do very well on passages. But, the same could be said of Elyana on La Vagabond and the gal on Sailing Uma. All seem to spend some time in the bunk on longer passages. Give me an S/V Delos gal anyday. They seem to do much better as crew and seem a little more resilient on passages IMO.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

As I recall, the SLV deal was a lease to own at a bargain price, in exchange for an assignment of some amount of YouTube revenue and a required mention, demonstration or product display in each vid. Something like that. No idea what the break clause looks like, if they swallow the anchor. I wish them nothing but the best and hope all remains well for them. However, having a happy, healthy baby is difficult enough. Childbirth, however, can throw either Mom or the baby a curve ball that can be hard to manage at sea. My daughter returned to ICU a couple of weeks after she was born, with an unknown infection. There has never been any time in my life that I felt more helpless than when looking in my weeks old baby's eyes, glassed over and nearly rolled back in her head, who had a 106 degree temp. They would ***** the heal of her foot hourly to take a blood sample. Thankfully, she fully recovered, but they never determined the cause. 

I remember Drake's Bermuda chronicle. It was one of the first, for sure. He never really caught fire, in my opinion, because he over documents his journey. It's one of those vids I can forward for a minute or two and they're still taking about exactly the same thing. He's really trying to focus on cinematic quality, at the expense of engagement. He's also so far behind real time, I think that impacts some of the audience. I know he tried a Patreon angle to get access to more real time vids or updates. His Patreon didn't seem enough to live on, like Delos or SLV, so I always wondered where the rest of his funding came from.

The other major risk I hear most of these cruisers admit is the lack of health insurance. Delos just admitted they keep a $20k emergency fund, which is something. I know that basic health care is cheaper overseas, however, some curve balls will be cruise enders, if you pull the short straw.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> The other major risk I hear most of these cruisers admit is the lack of health insurance. Delos just admitted they keep a $20k emergency fund, which is something. I know that basic health care is cheaper overseas, however, some curve balls will be cruise enders, if you pull the short straw.


I cringe when I see some of these cruisers including S/V Delos hiking up into the island hills via muddy trails etc... Often I see them walking barefoot or wearing minimal protective clothes around the unknown flora. That free nature loving image is hard to resist. IMO it looks like a great way to come down with hookworm or some other parasitic disease. Plants also have their own defenses which can make life in a tropical paradise less than endless fun. Exhibit A:


----------



## mrWinter (May 2, 2018)

Minnewaska said:


> I remember Drake's Bermuda chronicle. It was one of the first, for sure. He never really caught fire, in my opinion, because he over documents his journey.


Drake was probably one of the first I ever saw, but I agree his videos moved a bit too slow and obviously he never put out nearly as much content as Delos or SLV.

I think Delos does a great job of spreading the interest of each video, a little travel video, a little sailing video, a little rom-com or whatever. My wife even recently got into it, if it was just beating into the wind and talking repairs she'd never watch. I think a big piece that keeps it interesting is the changing of crew, I hope they aren't forced to do so a bit against their will to keep interesting episodes coming, but I don't get that impression, I think they love it. I think their people skills are a big key to their success.



Minnewaska said:


> The other major risk I hear most of these cruisers admit is the lack of health insurance. Delos just admitted they keep a $20k emergency fund, which is something. I know that basic health care is cheaper overseas, however, some curve balls will be cruise enders, if you pull the short straw.


I was interested to hear that as well. They said 20k was "self-insuring". That little an amount sounds a lot like not insuring to me, or maybe insuring just basic stuff and accepting death for anything more serious. I guess at their ages it maybe makes sense.

I think there is more room to move for these channels to get more professional, but Delos is improving all the time too. I liked this video put out a while ago, I think one of the guys was previously a professional videographer or something, but apparently they didn't stick to it.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

These YT's should have a rating system for content at least covering several categories. From the few I saw... the content / sailors were not impressive or of no interest to me so I don't bother watching them. I do recall watching a family which sailed around the world on YT... that held my interest. Unfortunately as an old timer I can't relate to the millennial approach to cruising... or let's make money and get viewers to pay for what we want to do anyway.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Drake used to post on SN periodically. The Shards (Distant Shores) started by posting videos on the old _Latitudes and Attitudes_ magazine website. They are nice people and are active in the sailing community giving workshops when they aren't sailing. Their first Southerly, _Distant Shores_ , was kept in my marina while it was for sale. I took photos like some weird boat groupie.


----------



## John Pelkey (Mar 4, 2017)

The one I watch and yes, even sponsor a small amount, is Shaun and Julia sailing. While not the oldest I have found it has been around since 2012, very low key, realistic and has chronicled the journey from getting certified to buying used boats, finding a partner (it was originally Shaun Sailing), to now cruising full time in the Caribbean. Very entertaining and informative, Shaun can also be quite philosophical about sailing. My point is there are lots of channels that have been around longer.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

John Pelkey said:


> The one I watch and yes, even sponsor a small amount, is Shaun and Julia sailing. While not the oldest I have found it has been around since 2012, very low key, realistic and has chronicled the journey from getting certified to buying used boats, finding a partner (it was originally Shaun Sailing), to now cruising full time in the Caribbean. Very entertaining and informative, Shaun can also be quite philosophical about sailing. My point is there are lots of channels that have been around longer.


Shaun seems to be a very skilled sailor , but doesn't act like a know-it-all. I always prefer to see the couples who are somewhat equal partners in sailing. Julia is a quick learner and never fails to impress with her mechanical abilities. I did not watch them before she came along.

I liked Shaggy Seas for the same reasons. They were latecomers to the genre, and I was disappointed that they moved on to land camping instead.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I also liked SnJ because they seemed real and didnt try to impress.
Looks like they have ended a chapter for now.

I like the mistakes and problems being shown


----------



## ThereYouAre (Sep 21, 2016)

mrWinter said:


> <snip>
> I think there is more room to move for these channels to get more professional, but Delos is improving all the time too. I liked this video put out a while ago, I think one of the guys was previously a professional videographer or something, but apparently they didn't stick to it.
> 
> Sailing the Wrong Way Across the Caribbean (Sea Change - Chapter 3) - YouTube


That was a great video. I would like to know what happened to them. I know one of them ended up on Sailing Uma for a while before heading back to Germany.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

ThereYouAre said:


> That was a great video. I would like to know what happened to them. I know one of them ended up on Sailing Uma for a while before heading back to Germany.


"Down in the Tropics they come and they go."


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

This thread somewhat motivated me to check back in on SLV. I still have a harder time watch a full thread, unlike during their Pacific crossing in the old Beneteau. Not exactly sure why.

In any event, Elana said she was through her first trimester and I wondered how far behind real time they are in publishing. Conceivably, she delivering imminently. 

I guess that answers it. The baby could be a big draw. Has me checking in.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> This thread somewhat motivated me to check back in on SLV. I still have a harder time watch a full thread, unlike during their Pacific crossing in the old Beneteau. Not exactly sure why.
> 
> In any event, Elana said she was through her first trimester and I wondered how far behind real time they are in publishing. Conceivably, she delivering imminently.
> 
> I guess that answers it. The baby could be a big draw. Has me checking in.


It will be interesting to see how the dynamics of their relationship will change once the baby comes. Probably there will be much less eye candy bikini shots of Elaina too. More sleep deprivation for both of them and maybe less moving about. 
I think it will be very different than say Sailing Britaly a couple who started doing sailing videos after the baby was born and whose videos I often find much more interesting and informative than SLV.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> It will be interesting to see how the dynamics of their relationship will change once the baby comes.....


Funny you mention it, but I noted a distinct edge in Riley's tone toward Elana, which I didn't recall in the past. The baby is clearly going to change their world and slow them down. It's not a bad thing, but it's a very different thing and I have to wonder if it was planned. Even if planned, no one really knows what they're getting themselves into.

I'll never forget bringing my first home from the hospital in a removable car seat. We put the car seat down on the living room coffee table, with him still in it. We stared and both said "now what". If only we knew.........


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Funny you mention it, but I noted a distinct edge in Riley's tone toward Elana, which I didn't recall in the past. The baby is clearly going to change their world and slow them down. It's not a bad thing, but it's a very different thing and I have to wonder if it was planned. Even if planned, no one really knows what they're getting themselves into.
> 
> I'll never forget bringing my first home from the hospital in a removable car seat. We put the car seat down on the living room coffee table, with him still in it. We stared and both said "now what". If only we knew.........


I noticed Brian and Kazza of S/V Delos announced they are getting married in the recent video. Couple that along with she had been reading a book on fertility and it looks like one can easily see the course they set for the future. Wonder if this along with the La Vagabond activities we will see a sudden boat baby boom in other sailing video You Tubers. Not to mention the changing dynamics on board Delos with Brady and his girlfriend because of this change.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

mbianka said:


> I noticed Brian and Kazza of S/V Delos announced they are getting married in the recent video. Couple that along with she had been reading a book on fertility and it looks like one can easily see the course they set for the future. Wonder if this along with the La Vagabond activities we will see a sudden boat baby boom in other sailing video You Tubers. Not to mention the changing dynamics on board Delos with Brady and his girlfriend because of this change.


Of no import to anyone. Why would anyone but their close friends and relatives give a f*ck?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> I noticed Brian and Kazza of S/V Delos announced they are getting married in the recent video. Couple that along with she had been reading a book on fertility and it looks like one can easily see the course they set for the future. Wonder if this along with the La Vagabond activities we will see a sudden boat baby boom in other sailing video You Tubers. Not to mention the changing dynamics on board Delos with Brady and his girlfriend because of this change.


While my money bet is this takes the business model off its stride (which is the constructive part of this discussion), it's possible one or both of these channels sets a new example for being able to raise babies aboard. I know they're far from the first to do it, but they may be the first to instruct hundreds of thousands of viewers that it can be done.

These two channels are creating hundreds of thousands in revenue each.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

SanderO said:


> Of no import to anyone. Why would anyone but their close friends and relatives give a f*ck?


Some may be interested in the Psychology of on board living and the advantages and disadvantages of on board life and how people interact and change in such situations.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

mbianka said:


> I noticed Brian and Kazza of S/V Delos announced they are getting married in the recent video. Couple that along with she had been reading a book on fertility and it looks like one can easily see the course they set for the future. Wonder if this along with the La Vagabond activities we will see a sudden boat baby boom in other sailing video You Tubers. Not to mention the changing dynamics on board Delos with Brady and his girlfriend because of this change.


You guys surely realize you sound like my mother-in-law and her cronies in the home talkin' about As the World Turns


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

boatpoker said:


> You guys surely realize you sound like my mother-in-law and her cronies in the home talkin' about As the World Turns


I get the humor.

However, I'm not fascinated with the drama. I'm fascinated with the business model.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

RegisteredUser said:


> I also liked SnJ because they seemed real and didnt try to impress.
> Looks like they have ended a chapter for now.
> 
> I like the mistakes and problems being shown


New chapter beginning. In their lastest video (probably filmed 6 months ago) he proposed. His following of the Ukrainian traditions was very sweet.

Something about the vibe of their videos has always impressed me. Very attractive kids, but likeable and unpretentious. I don't _hate_ SLV, Delos, or Uma, but all three had just enough stuff that annoyed me that I never followed along. It's been so long since I watched them that I don't even remember exactly what annoyed me about them, but in general my biggest turnoff is anything that smacks of "hey, look at me!" type of attitude.

Right now Shaun&Julia and Wes&Kate (Wicked Salty) are the only ones I follow regularly. Just nice kids showing what they really do (good and bad). There are one or two others I watch regularly because they're walking train wrecks, but I won't mention by name.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

boatpoker said:


> You guys surely realize you sound like my mother-in-law and her cronies in the home talkin' about As the World Turns


More like As The Winch Turns. Though TV soap operas are fiction. There are some sailing You Tubers who I check in on from time to time because I expect to see a shipwreck at some point. One in particular did put his Catamaran up on reef in the middle of the night and had to be rescued by a passing cruise ship a few days later. That was not the end of the story he picked up another boat (a monohull this time) and carried on. Good on him.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

TakeFive said:


> Something about the vibe of their videos has always impressed me. Very attractive kids, but likeable and unpretentious. I don't _hate_ SLV, Delos, or Uma, but all three had just enough stuff that annoyed me that I never followed along. It's been so long since I watched them that I don't even remember exactly what annoyed me about them, but in general my biggest turnoff is anything that smacks of "hey, look at me!" type of attitude.


Funny the "look at me" attitude of the gals of Uma, SLV and Shaun & Julia do turn me off a bit. I do like Wicked Salty for the same reasons as you. S/V Delos I still like but the nose ring of the gal who calls herself Blue just creeps me out. "  For a pure sailing video without the eye candy I watch Kevin Boothbay sailing his gaff rigged engine-less sailboat:


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> Right now Shaun&Julia and Wes&Kate (Wicked Salty) are the only ones I follow regularly.


Interesting. I watched Wisked Salty on their initial Bahamian cruise. Vicariously, they made me think of being their age again. However, they seem to learn slowly. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Mikael (Oct 20, 2018)

I (or we) have been thinking a lot about whether to create some video content of our project, but I haven't really figured out what exactly we want to say.

Quite a few channels do a good job in the standard genres (learning to sail, travel to see places, fixing and upgrading the boat) so it should be something different. Emotions, psychology and social interactions are interesting but perhaps a bit too challenging (for us) to make good video of.

It's quite important to find your own voice, though, I think, and really have to have something to say.

P.S. Re this thread: here's a list of sailing vlogs and blogs I'm curating https://community.nakedsailor.blog/. I think there's about 800 entries in it at the moment.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

vlogging is a relatively new "medium". It has given the average person a mechanism to publish to the world. This is a very different approach from documenting "something" with a written narrative and photos. Broad band and digital tech and of course the www made this so. In the past people with a commercial interest would try to publish a book about their sailing experience. Old salts will remember many of these reads... or even meeting the authors (heroes) at boat shows. Video is obviously a lot more "robust" than still images.

When I looked at a few of these vlogs I did not find them as compelling as the books I had read decades ago. What I saw in the few I looked at were a bunch of millenials out to make a buck or get a free sail around the world. They reminded me of content level of "Housewives of Orange County" with a few sailing tips. Caveat: I have not watched many of the vlogs. And I am not much of a voyeur.

So my take away is that the sailing vlogs are commercial ventures as much if not more than made to document a journey to have as memories. It follows on with the selfie rage and "social media" that came with the pic taking smart phone. It's become the new normal to share parts or all of your life with strangers on social media I find it hard to feel "friendship" with any strangers on social media. I also plead guilty to having a facebook page with mostly friends who I know "real time"... and do post some pics. I do get to see my relatives who post pics...and that's a nice. But it's pales in comparison to actually being with them.

++++

If you're thinking of doing a vlog to make a buck... you'll have to figure out what the market will buy... and a way for that market to find your product offering. Good luck!


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

I know this wasn't one of the first, but it was the one I first came across that I really liked, back in 2011. They started and posted a couple good, realistic vidoes, and then just quit after getting married and having two kids. They have not returned to the sea or their boat since then. Ahmed and Leyna Agrama on board "Om"


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Mikael said:


> I (or we) have been thinking a lot about whether to create some video content of our project, but I haven't really figured out what exactly we want to say.
> 
> Quite a few channels do a good job in the standard genres (learning to sail, travel to see places, fixing and upgrading the boat) so it should be something different. Emotions, psychology and social interactions are interesting but perhaps a bit too challenging (for us) to make good video of.
> 
> ...


800 sailing Vlogs! Wow I know there seems to be more and more but, the competition is really growing. Still many seem to attract enough of a following to make it worthwhile for them it seems. But, there is a cost to those who go this route. While video editing is not what I would consider "hard work" it is time consuming work. Time that takes away from other things one might want to do. The crew of Delos have at least four of them who can share the editing but, a couple are a little more pressured in producing their content. Add a baby into the mix like is about to happen on La Vagabond and the pressure to find time to make new content might be too much for some.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

TakeFive said:


> ...I liked Shaggy Seas for the same reasons. They were latecomers to the genre, and I was disappointed that they moved on to land camping instead.


Something odd happened a couple weeks ago. Since selling their boat, this couple had posted 5 land-based videos of their travels. I watched one or maybe two. A few weeks ago they went silent, and marked the 5 videos as private. Their sailing videos are still available for viewing, but their land videos have all been restricted for some reason.

Not earth shattering news, but puzzling nonetheless.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

TakeFive said:


> Something odd happened a couple weeks ago. Since selling their boat, this couple had posted 5 land-based videos of their travels. I watched one or maybe two. A few weeks ago they went silent, and marked the 5 videos as private. Their sailing videos are still available for viewing, but their land videos have all been restricted for some reason.
> 
> Not earth shattering news, but puzzling nonetheless.


Interesting so has S/V Delos since they took a break for the winter. La Vagabond are still posting about being in Bahamas but, apparently are now in Australia waiting for their baby to be born. I found this out by accident watching a video by Ramatree who was once Brady's girlfriend on S/V Delos at one point but, is also friends with Elena of La Vagabond. I find there is an awful lot of interaction among some of the Sailing Vlogs from what I can see. The genre may be getting a little old. Some are just wanna be "pirates" going from bar to bar and party to party in each port they arrive at. More just becoming a waste of time IMO.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

mbianka said:


> Interesting so has S/V Delos since they took a break for the winter. La Vagabond are still posting about being in Bahamas but, apparently are now in Australia waiting for their baby to be born. I found this out by accident watching a video by Ramatree who was once Brady's girlfriend on S/V Delos at one point but, is also friends with Elena of La Vagabond. I find there is an awful lot of interaction among some of the Sailing Vlogs from what I can see. The genre may be getting a little old. Some are just wanna be "pirates" going from bar to bar and party to party in each port they arrive at. More just becoming a waste of time IMO.


That was obvious to me from the time I saw the first of these (and stopped viewing)... grifters really and their content was of no interest (to me). Party's over (I hope).


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Life happens.

Since 2019 started (quite a long time ago in seconds) a number of folks have had vast, big or reasonably big chages to their cruising plans.... Heart attack in Trinidad; others swallowing the anchor suddenly; others deciding to ship it back to the US and sell it and CLOD; Others cruising plans changed from northern Europe to southern; others sprouting kids...... and its only the 5th!!!!!!!!!!

I, too, used to make videos. Its really only interesting when its easy and fun... but its constantly made un-fun and difficult, plus expensive, by Apple, Samsung and Microsoft. My old video camera wont adapt to the new computer, nor will my $2,000 Canon SLR. The new software either wants Facebook, google, or Youtube to own MY work plus the new editing software is either 2 stupidly simple its unusable or too damn complicated to be usable.

And if you say the wrong thing on Facebook you get banned from Patreon! How does that work??

Finally all those media stories saying "Sailing Couple Make Up To $10,000 per month" are total BS. Note they say UP TO. Thats NewsFakeTalk for $10 per month for working their butt off. 

Anyway, theres lots of other more pressing things to do whilst cruising..... Rum. Fishing. Recovering from a life at work. More rum


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> Interesting so has S/V Delos since they took a break for the winter.


Funny you put it this way. I too wondered what was going on. However, they really only skipped one week. Although, the last vid only announced Brian's and Karen's engagement. The release a new vid to Patreon yesterday, but I don't know the lag before it's free on YouTube.

I think Delos splits the hairs very well here. They show a fair share of beach partied, but they also show the trials and tribulations of sailing the planet's oceans and reveal parts of the world most have never seen or will never visit. That keep me interested. I never had a circumnavigation aspiration, but if I have even the slightest inkling now, I would give them credit for it.



> Some are just wanna be "pirates" going from bar to bar and party to party in each port they arrive at. More just becoming a waste of time IMO.


I've seen many new channels. The pirate only channels you describe never seem to take hold. Most, however, are just trying to replicate what's already been done. The successful ones are blending sailing, travel destinations, life aboard, socializing and a few parties along the way. That's exactly how we use our boat!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> That was obvious to me from the time I saw the first of these (and stopped viewing)... grifters really and their content was of no interest (to me). Party's over (I hope).


You're entitled to your opinion, but it sounds like you hope these go away for others. Why?

It's fine that you get no value from them, but it's indisputable that thousands of folks are being inspired to sail and travel more and are voting with their wallets that they enjoy the entertaining content.

Sure, I think all the TV programming that shows wife swapping, bachelor contests, real housewives, etc, is despicable. I think they are guiding society, which is bad. As a whole, I think the sailing videos show a fairly good cross section of folks that are actually out there cruising. There are exceptions to every rule, but I've met all kinds sailing. Indeed, I like that about the sport.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, but it sounds like you hope these go away for others. Why?
> 
> It's fine that you get no value from them, but it's indisputable that thousands of folks are being inspired to sail and travel more and are voting with their wallets that they enjoy the entertaining content.
> 
> Sure, I think all the TV programming that shows wife swapping, bachelor contests, real housewives, etc, is despicable. I think they are guiding society, which is bad. As a whole, I think the sailing videos show a fairly good cross section of folks that are actually out there cruising. There are exceptions to every rule, but I've met all kinds sailing. Indeed, I like that about the sport.


I am not telling anyone else what to read, think or watch... I am expressing my view that these like so much "social media" is a waste of time.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Funny you put it this way. I too wondered what was going on. However, they really only skipped one week. Although, the last vid only announced Brian's and Karen's engagement. The release a new vid to Patreon yesterday, but I don't know the lag before it's free on YouTube.
> 
> I think Delos splits the hairs very well here. They show a fair share of beach partied, but they also show the trials and tribulations of sailing the planet's oceans and reveal parts of the world most have never seen or will never visit. That keep me interested. I never had a circumnavigation aspiration, but if I have even the slightest inkling now, I would give them credit for it.
> 
> I've seen many new channels. The pirate only channels you describe never seem to take hold. Most, however, are just trying to replicate what's already been done. The successful ones are blending sailing, travel destinations, life aboard, socializing and a few parties along the way. That's exactly how we use our boat!


Delos crew were putting out new "free" You Tube videos on a regular basis on Fridays. That's why I noticed they missed the week. I started to wonder since they put Delos on the hard that maybe that were finally seduced by unlimited hot water showers, easy access to WIFI, access to laundry machines or just distracted by the pleasures of land living and tired of editing.

What I used S/V Delos and a few other sailing channels for was to check out the waters of other destinations around the world and see how they might compare to some of my favorite waters where we charter over the winter. I've been able to scratch a few off of places to check out because of what I've seen in the videos.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> I am not telling anyone else what to read, think or watch... I am expressing my view that these like so much "social media" is a waste of time.


Got it. You find them a waste of your time, if you not telling anyone else what they should do.

Ironically, you're posting that position on a social media site.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> Delos crew were putting out new "free" You Tube videos on a regular basis on Fridays. That's why I noticed they missed the week. I started to wonder since they put Delos on the hard that maybe that were finally seduced by unlimited hot water showers, easy access to WIFI, access to laundry machines or just distracted by the pleasures of land living and tired of editing.
> 
> What I used S/V Delos and a few other sailing channels for was to check out the waters of other destinations around the world and see how they might compare to some of my favorite waters where we charter over the winter. I've been able to scratch a few off of places to check out because of what I've seen in the videos.


You and I see Delos very similarly. I might take it the next step of being inspired to visit some of the remote places they've documented. Places I never had an exposure to, other than a name (mostly Indian Ocean islands). Not sure if life is going to take that path, but it's on my radar and I'll give them credit for it.

While they keep their vids pretty close to real time and recently made a commitment of keeping it down to a few months, I will peak at their facebook page, from time to time, to see what going on real time. I don't actually have a facebook account, but can still read the most recent post, for example. They returned to Delos, after hurricane season. Even the marriage proposal took place in August, best I can tell. The next vid is going to be about a trip they made to Iceland, presumably over the summer. I could only see the title, as I don't support them on Patreon. I have purchased t-shirts to support them.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

While the distribution channel is new and the characters are from a younger generation, I see no difference between the more popular youtube sailing channels and the previous plethora of travel documentaries.

Indeed, Distant Shores, was a TV program that was all but identical. Sailing and travel documentary. Middle aged, more reserved, couple.

Even Rick Steve's PBS travel show was the same idea (no sailboats). Just seriously nerdy by today's standards, but plucked the same emotions for travel and experience. 

If today's standards bother folks, I get it. They often bother me too. Just not in the case of the more popular sailing channels.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't see this site as social media... although technically it is. To me it is a resource to exchange information about sailing. I do use some social media... instagram and facebook.. no twitter. We do watch some youtubes. Lots are a waste of time.. some/many have informative useful content for me/us. The issue is not whether something is social media but the quality/utility of the content.


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

I hope to take off on an extended adventure with my Cal 29 but just wondered if I am going to be ostracized if I don't film everything and post it on YouTube - I also do a bit of adventure moto riding in Colombia - am I going to have to film that also? - it seems everyone and their brother is filming everything they do - just for the record - I like Ran Sailing - and the crazy guy form Norway who sails his Contessa singlehanded in the North Sea


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Life happens.
> 
> Since 2019 started (quite a long time ago in seconds) a number of folks have had vast, big or reasonably big chages to their cruising plans.... Heart attack in Trinidad; others swallowing the anchor suddenly; others deciding to ship it back to the US and sell it and CLOD; Others cruising plans changed from northern Europe to southern; others sprouting kids...... and its only the 5th!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


So true I have lot's of video of me sailing/working on my boat and on various charters around the world. Hardly ever have gotten around to editing them for videos. Too much other fun stuff to do or just stare at the scene from the cockpit.  The when You Tube initiated their new monetization rules require X amount of subscribers and x hours of views before they would allow them to be monetized it took the wind out of my sails to do any more video editing.

As far as Pateron is concerned I was initially spooked by their data breach a few years ago. So I never signed up to donate to sites I wanted to support. I did do it individually using PayPal. Now I would never join Patreon because they seem to be suddenly engaged in the censorship/defunding of sites that falls under some vague arbitrary rules and will defund them without warning even if they never uttered any "offending" things on their own Patreon sponsored site. Exhibit A:




 Some creators are jumping off the Patreon platform because of this and there is talk of coming up with alternative sponsorship platforms to compete with the likes of Patreon etc... I myself have made Duck Duck Go my primary search engine and don't miss Google at all or their keeping track of my searches to sell to others.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

cdy said:


> ....just wondered if I am going to be ostracized if I don't film everything and post it on YouTube......


I've said before, I'm sure the only "first" sailing record left to be conquered is to be the first person to circumnavigate and not tell anyone. 

I have zero interest and certainly not the time to create a commercial youtube channel of our sailing exploits. Not that I have any illusion anyone would care to watch either.

However, what does interest me is exactly what got many youtube channels engaged in the first place. When we sail off, I may be interested in filming some of our experiences to share with our closest family and friends. I may want to post a single update, rather than send notes and letters to everyone separately. No pressure to make it commercially available. The motivation is solely to maintain a connection with loved ones so far away. Some sailors don't go cruise at all, for concern over this distance. My thoughts are a private facebook or youtube or blog. Zero public access. However, that is the way many of these started. Still, I hope not to need the money, so would not have the same motivation.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

cdy said:


> I hope to take off on an extended adventure with my Cal 29 but just wondered if I am going to be ostracized if I don't film everything and post it on YouTube - - it seems everyone and their brother is filming everything they do - just for the record - I like Ran Sailing - and the crazy guy form Norway who sails his Contessa singlehanded in the North Sea


Let me get this straight you want to just sail your boat into secluded anchorages. Then not video your travels, not spend hours editing and then not have to navigate to some port or marina where you can find a WiFi connection to upload your video. You call that cruising? Oh wait...

Since I tend to view sailing vids mostly over the winter watching RAN Sailing just gives me the chills. Much prefer warmer waters to watch. But, good on him as he seems to enjoy his sails and the challenges of it along with some beautiful scenery.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

TakeFive said:


> Something odd happened a couple weeks ago. Since selling their boat, this couple had posted 5 land-based videos of their travels. I watched one or maybe two. A few weeks ago they went silent, and marked the 5 videos as private. Their sailing videos are still available for viewing, but their land videos have all been restricted for some reason.
> 
> Not earth shattering news, but puzzling nonetheless.


I wonder if this want because they were driven "off the air"? Armchair sailors are apparently a pretty vicious bunch. I have seen at least 3 channels driven off by the most unbelievable vitriol and hate because they stopped sailing and started travelling by land. On channel even changed their name from "Salling..." to "travels with..." to no avail. The hate continued. The channel (and all social media) disappeared.

If you ask me it's not the"freeloading millennial with their hand out " that's the problem. It's the self-entitled arse-hole viewers who think they are bloody gods with no restrictions who turn things sour. But then, that's just my opinion.


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh, and as for Delos. They parked the boat for hurricane season like everyone else, took a cruise to the arctic, visited family, and have been back on board for the last couple of months. No sign they will be stopping anytime soon...

Hmmm...maybe I watch a few too many vids...starting to talk like a fan boy.


----------



## Davy J (Mar 25, 2017)

Here is all I really need to know about the current sailing videos;

This one uploaded 6 days ago by a a professional videographer and experienced sailor who has been doing this for over twenty years with just 6500 views:






And this bimbo bouncing around in a bikini..... uploaded 3 days ago and has 88,000 views............


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Son, come sit down for a bit.
Its time we had a talk about something called....sex.
:grin


----------



## Davy J (Mar 25, 2017)

> Son, come sit down for a bit.
> Its time we had a talk about something called....sex.


Yeah, yeah, yeah, remember those beer commercials in '80's............

These really shouldn't be called "sailing videos", they should be called:
"bouncing bimbos in bikini videos"............

At least I would know what to expect...........:wink


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Davy J said:


> Here is all I really need to know about the current sailing videos;
> 
> This one uploaded 6 days ago by a a professional videographer and experienced sailor who has been doing this for over twenty years with just 6500 views:
> 
> ...


The second is not a channel I follow, but certainly has some gratuitous self exploitation. Although, only seconds among a dominant amount of dive footage and local scenes. Personally, I don't consider seeing a woman in a bikini, in tropical climates, as out of context, or objectionable, or the reason I watch, but a couple of shots were included for little other reason. Still, I don't think I would call her a bimbo to her father for such a remarkably tame shot. There are substantially more suggestive out there and there was nothing in that video I haven't seen on every Caribbean beach I've been to (or more).

IMO, Distant Shores is not lagging because they lack bikini video. For starters, they were very late to the YouTube game and tried, at first, to only use it for trailers to sell their DVDs. They had a successful TV series and sold DVD series. That business formula is now dead. Their series is also stuck in a past generation, with headier sailing and boat analysis. They're the PBS version of what is dominated by the network, in a manner of speaking. It's not dominantly the skin, its the style. It's always been this way.


----------



## Davy J (Mar 25, 2017)

> The second is not a channel I follow, but certainly has some gratuitous self exploitation. Although, only seconds among a dominant amount of dive footage and local scenes.


This is what is most annoying to me about the current crop of "sailing" videos.

The clip of her bouncing up and down only lasts about 4 or 5 seconds. However, it is the lead in, click bait, part of the video you see when browsing videos.......


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MacBlaze said:


> I wonder if this want because they were driven "off the air"? Armchair sailors are apparently a pretty vicious bunch. I have seen at least 3 channels driven off by the most unbelievable vitriol and hate because they stopped sailing and started travelling by land. On channel even changed their name from "Salling..." to "travels with..." to no avail. The hate continued. The channel (and all social media) disappeared.
> 
> If you ask me it's not the"freeloading millennial with their hand out " that's the problem. It's the self-entitled arse-hole viewers who think they are bloody gods with no restrictions who turn things sour. But then, that's just my opinion.


As Jimmy Buffet sang: "Down in the tropics they come and they go". I doubt a few negative comments would make some just go back to land. But, maybe the younger crowd is so super sensitive to criticism that they would drop their plans and run back to land. More likely they found out that a cruising lifestyle was not for them. The late Robert Pirsig hits the nail on the head in his "Cruising Blues" article:

_"Then at last they were off to sail the Bahamas, the Lesser Antilles and South America. 
Only it didn't work out that way. Within six weeks they were through. The boat was back in Florida up for sale. 
"Our feelings were mixed," they wrote their hometown paper. "Each of us had a favorite dream unfulfilled, a place he or she wanted to visit, a thing to do. And most of us felt sheepish that our 'year's escape' shrunk to eight months. Stated that way, it doesn't sound as if we got our money's worth for our four years' labor." 
"But most of us had had just about all the escape we could stand; we're overdosed on vacation. Maybe we aren't quite as free spirits as we believed; each new island to visit had just a bit less than its predecessor." _


----------



## MacBlaze (Jan 18, 2016)

mbianka said:


> As Jimmy Buffet sang: "Down in the tropics they come and they go". I doubt a few negative comments would make some just go back to land. But, maybe the younger crowd is so super sensitive to criticism that they would drop their plans and run back to land. More likely they found out that a cruising lifestyle was not for them. The late Robert Pirsig hits the nail on the head in his "Cruising Blues" article: [/I]


It's one of my bee-in-the-bonnet things so...

It's often not just "a few negative comments." It's can be a concentrated, vicious series of hate-filled personal attacks. Because people decided to stop making videos about sailing! It is absolutely mind boggling that something that produces such a wonderful community (cruising) also attracts such a despicable vicious audience. Makes me want to go talk to some people's mothers...


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MacBlaze said:


> It's one of my bee-in-the-bonnet things so...
> 
> It's often not just "a few negative comments." It's can be a concentrated, vicious series of hate-filled personal attacks. Because people decided to stop making videos about sailing! It is absolutely mind boggling that something that produces such a wonderful community (cruising) also attracts such a despicable vicious audience. Makes me want to go talk to some people's mothers...


Might be the Rum bringing out the worst in people.  Personally I don't spend much time reading the comments section and even less making them. One I did make was to a couple that tore out a complete Lavac head system (with an electric pump and manual pump option ) to put in a cheaper electric head. I was probably too late in advising them that there surly was some cruiser in the boatyard who would be glad to take it off their hands. Since it would retail for about 600 plus dollars. Hope it just did not end up in a dumpster.

Some like Riley in La Vagabond openly ask for opinions in the comments section. Which is a great way to get advice. IMO


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Interesting that Delos remains radio silent on YouTube. 3 weeks since any content, other than announcing their engagement 2 weeks ago. 

Television series all have seasons and take extended breaks between them, to create content. Something tells me that YouTube isn't going to work that way for as long. Couple of weeks is fine, I'm sure. However, the business model is relying on hundreds or thousands of viewers sending in small amounts of money. They seems like an audience that could be easily converted, if you don't stay fresh with them.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

From a non viewer.... seems to me that creating new and fresh content becomes increasingly difficult unless the boat is on the move or the do travelogues of stuff ashore. How many boat repairs can one channel do?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

SanderO said:


> From a non viewer.... seems to me that creating new and fresh content becomes increasingly difficult unless the boat is on the move or the do travelogues of stuff ashore. How many boat repairs can one channel do?


Yes, you have hit the nail on the sail. 
Do you remember what I used to do for work? Its extremely difficult to come up with new content. Remember, its not just a new destination or new boat problem, but a program thats dynamic, exciting, entrancing, passionate, funny, (sexy), relevant AND it needs to be done every week, summer, winter, glorious beach of crappy bog-hole, at the same time as the presenters stay the same, are never board, never have babies, never split up, never swallow the anchor etc.

If any of these non-Hollywood types can keep it up for more than a year or two *please* tell us how because Hollywood wants to pay you for the formulae!

The longest running TV shows (non-serial) like The Simpsons are not a dime-a-dozen but very very rare, and take the most experienced writers int he world to keep them afloat. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_longest-running_scripted_U.S._primetime_television_series

So the Youtube hits have amazed me for their longevity and ability to make a few dollars.

If it was easy NBC would be full of them!



Mark


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes, you have hit the nail on the sail.
> Do you remember what I used to do for work? Its extremely difficult to come up with new content. Remember, its not just a new destination or new boat problem, but a program thats dynamic, exciting, entrancing, passionate, funny, (sexy), relevant AND it needs to be done every week, summer, winter, glorious beach of crappy bog-hole, at the same time as the presenters stay the same, are never board, never have babies, never split up, never swallow the anchor etc.
> 
> If any of these non-Hollywood types can keep it up for more than a year or two *please* tell us how because Hollywood wants to pay you for the formulae!
> ...


Mark hits the mark. Obviously at first the boat genre is new and interesting.... then to keep eyeballs they need to have professionally produced quality content. Although I don't watch saling YTs I do watch other ones my wifey likes. You can see a genre with amateurish low production values and not especially interesting content to keep interest. When I am there watching with her I say move on... this stinks. But there are some excellent YTs with quality content and high production values for a DIY production. One of our favs has produced a for pay master class and is writing to books. Her social media channels are free. She may have some other paying gigs.

I wouldn't mind a Sailing YT showing one island after another like a cruising guide... select the island from a catalog. Not interest in the social dynamics of the crews, their babies or pets. repairs and meals or whatever they dwell on. And they too will become bored with the gig and their channel will go dark one by one.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> From a non viewer.... seems to me that creating new and fresh content becomes increasingly difficult unless the boat is on the move or the do travelogues of stuff ashore. How many boat repairs can one channel do?


I think there are all sorts of audiences. I prefer a nice mix of back story, location, sailing, overcoming mechanical challenges, etc. Sort of how I view my own sailing interest.

I bet one of my slip neighbors, who works on and upgrades his boat 99% of the time, prefers something like SailLife, which hasn't launched a boat yet. Just overhaul work.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Interesting that Delos remains radio silent on YouTube. 3 weeks since any content, other than announcing their engagement 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Television series all have seasons and take extended breaks between them, to create content. Something tells me that YouTube isn't going to work that way for as long. Couple of weeks is fine, I'm sure. However, the business model is relying on hundreds or thousands of viewers sending in small amounts of money. They seems like an audience that could be easily converted, if you don't stay fresh with them.


In Academia the phrase is "Publish or perish". On You Tube it might be "Post or perish". That Patreon money does not roll in unless they produce new content. While some YT ad money may trickle in the Sailing Vlogs will likely see their coffers dwindling rapidly as Patreon money no longer shows up.. It's the You Tube curse for those who choose to fund their cruising life this way. As a retiree I spent enough years working for my money now I try and let it work for me. IMO these days my life is better spent staring out in the cockpit rather than staring at a Laptop screen editing. But, good on them who make a go of it online and have enough of an audience and can keep it going.


----------



## Mikael (Oct 20, 2018)

I wonder how much time they spend on each episode. From what little experience I've had, producing good looking (and sounding) video is quite time consuming. (For me it takes several hours to write just one blog post )

P.S. Terrible omission: I didn't find BIANKA in the community of sailing blogs. Now it's there (Y)


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've heard several vloggers claim that editing takes 40+ hours for each episode, in addition to the actual filming time. 

I fully agree with Mike's perspective. I have zero interest in sitting in front of a laptop, aboard my boat. I also don't want to have to think about the right footage, during every experience I have either. I take pics, mostly on my cell phone, when the moment inspires me. I'll say, some are pretty good. But that's doing it for joy, not for work. 

Still, I'm fascinated by the new business model, where so many are making a real living this way. My initial take on this whole thing was objectionable. When Patreon hit the scene, it felt like a beggar on the subway. I've come to realize it's a real product, with real competition and differentiating value propositions. It's seriously disrupting the major media outlets. I'm very interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

mbianka said:


> In Academia the phrase is "Publish or perish". On You Tube it might be "Post or perish". That Patreon money does not roll in unless they produce new content. While some YT ad money may trickle in the Sailing Vlogs will likely see their coffers dwindling rapidly as Patreon money no longer shows up.. It's the You Tube curse for those who choose to fund their cruising life this way. As a retiree I spent enough years working for my money now I try and let it work for me. IMO these days my life is better spent staring out in the cockpit rather than staring at a Laptop screen editing. But, good on them who make a go of it online and have enough of an audience and can keep it going.


Unless one has a heft bank account, sailing off and not working will of course drain that account. If you have an investment which yields income to sustain you travels afloat then there is no need to "work"... and there are only a limited number of ways to make money when you are off the grid sailing to distant shores. Now with the internet the possibilities have increased. So any job that you can do at a desk / free lance with an internet connection... you can likely do from a boat. You certainly can be a photographer, "film maker", writer, perhaps engineer, work in PR/advertising, graphic designer, illustrator, composer, musician, cartoonist, inventor, and so on. It's almost a no brainer that people bought up on/with social media would see the internet as a platform to make a buck and a fit to a cruising boat with a camera and a laptop. Fresh content then becomes the challenge. Platforms like patreon and gofundme are making money from anyone who uses them... nothing to do with ideas and more like how a bank makes money from "transaction" fees.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SanderO said:


> .....Platforms like patreon and gofundme are making money from anyone who uses them... nothing to do with ideas and more like how a bank makes money from "transaction" fees.


Not following this point. How is Patreon like a bank fee any more than a movie ticket or a netflix subscription?

What's really fascinating is the vlog fees are totally voluntary and still being paid. That's pretty distinct.


----------



## Mikael (Oct 20, 2018)

Minnewaska said:


> I've heard several vloggers claim that editing takes 40+ hours for each episode, in addition to the actual filming time.


Yep. A week's worth of work seems believable.

As you, I'm fascinated by the business model. It's interesting how it affects living your life, though, turning your own life into a self-produced reality series. Going places and seeing things is better (for me) when shared with someone in any case, and maybe it doesn't matter too much that the "someone" isn't just the person next to you but a larger audience. Hmm.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Not following this point. How is Patreon like a bank fee any more than a movie ticket or a netflix subscription?
> 
> What's really fascinating is the vlog fees are totally voluntary and still being paid. That's pretty distinct.


You misunderstood or I wasn't clear... these are services to get money to people and THESE internet services obvious make money by charging fees.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Mikael said:


> Yep. A week's worth of work seems believable.
> 
> As you, I'm fascinated by the business model. It's interesting how it affects living your life, though, turning your own life into a self-produced reality series. Going places and seeing things is better (for me) when shared with someone in any case, and maybe it doesn't matter too much that the "someone" isn't just the person next to you but a larger audience. Hmm.


Sharing your adventure to friends and loved ones via social media is super. To "sell this" makes it a business and raises the bar on content and production values and it may become less of just sharing where you've been to sharing what you believe people will pay to see.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> I've heard several vloggers claim that editing takes 40+ hours for each episode, in addition to the actual filming time.
> 
> I fully agree with Mike's perspective. I have zero interest in sitting in front of a laptop, aboard my boat. I also don't want to have to think about the right footage, during every experience I have either. I take pics, mostly on my cell phone, when the moment inspires me. I'll say, some are pretty good. But that's doing it for joy, not for work.


My first job in TV was making 4 minute lifestyle segments for a weekly program. I was the writer/producer/director/presenter. With me working on each was a expert editor; sound crew of 1 person and a camera operator. We all worked together for a few years. So we were a pretty good team
One cameraman I would use for city stuff and another (an Aboriginal) for rural and country stuff.

First I would research the story, go to the location to check it, arrange the interview etc. 
Then pre-write the segment
With script I would grab the expert camera crew and sound guy, lighting kit, sound equipment etc and go do the shoot. 4 minutes will take half a day if everything is easy: Interview, overlay and cut-aways.
Then I would go through the tapes and write the segment and do a rough cut including a digital time code file.
Then book the editor in the (expensive) editing suite and give (her) the time code file and watch the computer assemble it as the rough cut and then the editor would go through every cut and transition and make them viewable and lay in the music and sound. We worked together for a few years but it still took exactly 1 hour per minute plus an extra hour. So 5 hours, over half a day in the editing suite.
So it took, basically 35 to 40 man-hours to make 4 minutes that people wont immediately switch off.
This was the fastest I have ever worked.

Everyone was a professional.

I don't doubt a very skilled amateur with good kit in camera and computer can do it in the same time.

But as others have said, did you come away to work, or did you come away to relax?

I have done a few, not very many, videos on the boat and to eliminate the work I do the whole episode in 1 shot. It takes quite a bit of preparation and then adlibbing the prewitten words and getting it all onto tape at once... each video takes a few takes to get it right. The camerawork by the nature needs to be very loose, stylisticly so. that means its not for many audiences and definitely not suitable for larger screens or for broadcast TV... but can be a bit of fun in the watching.

I made 7 over the first 3 years of cruising. to make any money I would have needed to make 150 in that same time.

Heres an example


----------



## willyd (Feb 22, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> My first job in TV was making 4 minute lifestyle segments for a weekly program. I was the writer/producer/director/presenter. With me working on each was a expert editor; sound crew of 1 person and a camera operator. We all worked together for a few years. So we were a pretty good team
> One cameraman I would use for city stuff and another (an Aboriginal) for rural and country stuff.
> 
> First I would research the story, go to the location to check it, arrange the interview etc.
> ...


Just curious - at what stage do you plan the cut-aways (I assume these are the ancillary shots of dolphins jumping, halyards slapping, etc.)? Are they planned at all?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

What was your audio arrangement? There was very little wind noise.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Interesting that Delos remains radio silent on YouTube. 3 weeks since any content, other than announcing their engagement 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Television series all have seasons and take extended breaks between them, to create content. Something tells me that YouTube isn't going to work that way for as long. Couple of weeks is fine, I'm sure. However, the business model is relying on hundreds or thousands of viewers sending in small amounts of money. They seems like an audience that could be easily converted, if you don't stay fresh with them.


Quite right. Drake Paragon dropped off my radar after he disappeared for months and went seasonal. Plenty of other videos out there to fill the void for me both sailing related and non sailing that keep me interested over the winter when I'm not sailing.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

SanderO said:


> I wouldn't mind a Sailing YT showing one island after another like a cruising guide... select the island from a catalog.


This is a lot of what I do. I have about 30+ videos giving reviews of different boating destinations. Mine arent neecessarily sailing destinations as I use canoes and kayaks as well. I have over 30 vids reviewing mostly National Park destinations in Canada, mostly islands and historic lockstations.

The location reviews do get some views, generally in the 250-10000 view range. There are some problems with this approach. The potential viewership is pretty small. Generally the viewership for a location review is going to need to be both a boat owner and have some level of interest in the area. Not exactly a recipe for viral videos or making money. Which doesnt matter to me, because my channel isnt monetized in any way, but would certainly matter to some one trying to fund their cruising lifestyle.

Another thing with location reviews is the granularity required. For a real boater, a video reviewing a location, like say Cuba, it wouldnt do to simply review the island, you would have to review inidividual marinas and anchorages. Which would be a lot of videos. It took me an entire season of filming and editing to capture the lockstations on the Rideau Canal, which is only 125 miles long.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Here is a sample of a location review. This one is Chaffeys Lock historic lock station on the Rideau Canal.

I don't have any rules, but I do have some guidelines. One is to include some boating footage in the area (sailing if I can) to give folks an impression of the nature of the boating in the area, this one is nearly %50 local sailing before arriving at the lock station. Definitely some shots of available docking as well as the locks as I think that is of primary interest to boaters. I got lucky on this one and there happened to be a free outdoor folk festival to close the video off with. Even at 12 minutes, there is still a ton of useful information missing (most of which can be found in the cruising guide).

2400 views, which, I think is above average for my location reviews.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

willyd said:


> Just curious - at what stage do you plan the cut-aways (I assume these are the ancillary shots of dolphins jumping, halyards slapping, etc.)? Are they planned at all?


Great question. Its things like cutaways that make a good video and easier to edit. My 1 shot videos generally dont have any cutaways whatsoever. This makes them easy to make but theres scripted 'virtual' cutaways still there.

It takes quite a bit of learning, and then remembering to get them.

For others who dont know what a cutaway is (example): If you are talking to camera and point to sea and say "see those dolphins jumping? Thats because theyre looking for fish..." At the moment of "jumping" you need to insert a closeup shot of dolphins jumping.
Or: "Look at this screw Im holding" You see some small object in your hand, but then you cutaway to a close up shot of it.
Or: In an interview you take shots of the interviewer reacting to the interviewee (or their hands etc) so in edit you can edit out irrelevant stuff by cutting away from the interviewee to a shot of something else and back again.
Obviously thats difficult footage to get so you might use old footage.
Generally you need to use footage shot on the day so the light is correct and the colour temp, quality and technical aspects are the same.

Yes they are planned insomuch as you know when doing any interview you need to get them. Do them at the end of the interview, or when setting up.
Every setup you shoot you must remember to get the cutaways at the end before moving the setup. Otherwise the camera has moved position and you'll forget.
So the beginner wants to write them in the script AND do them anyway.
So my scripts will always use 4 shots: Establishing Est, Wideshot WS, Closeup CU, and extreme closeup (and cutaway) ECU. Theres lots more shots but these are the scripted ones I use.. the others are made up on the job.

So a script might look like:
Est: Boat; Presenter on foredeck
WS: Presenter
CU: Presenters face
ECU: Object in hand or being referred to.

These are also edit points so any time you need to cut something from the CU you just go to the WS or the Est, or a ECU cutaway.

As I said before its very difficult to remember to do cutaways because you're so excited about finishing your main shot and you forget.
Every good director will tell you you never can have too many cutaways. Editors will tell you that you should be able to tell the story with just cutaways.

In my 1 shot videos there are no cutaways! It saves me a lot of time.. but there are 'virtual' cutaways pre-scripted in each video. i.e. I know what we need to have a close up of so I will hold it in shot longer. It certainly doesnt work as well as proper editing, but Im not bothered to do all that... id prefer to drink rum.

Last thing to remember: each time you do shoot something you could use in a later video remember to mark it, note it, file it. Those jumping dolphins you must be able to find again!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Arcb said:


> What was your audio arrangement? There was very little wind noise.


Its just the camera mic.
Rehearsal
I speak loudly to get over most noise.
luck.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Great question. Its things like cutaways that make a good video and easier to edit. My 1 shot videos generally dont have any cutaways whatsoever. This makes them easy to make but theres scripted 'virtual' cutaways still there.
> 
> It takes quite a bit of learning, and then remembering to get them.
> 
> Last thing to remember: each time you do shoot something you could use in a later video remember to mark it, note it, file it. Those jumping dolphins you must be able to find again!


FYI a gal I worked with in television had recently just finished her first novel called THE CUTAWAY. A murder mystery based on just such a editing technique used in the TV biz.


----------



## Davy J (Mar 25, 2017)

So with this thread in mind, I broke out a camera on New Years day and recorded some video of the day. Even though we have four iPhones, a GoPro, a Sony point and shoot and a DJI Phantom 3, this video was shot with one iPhone 7. Unfortunately, the audio on the phone leaves something to be desired. And I will be looking into a fix for that.

I edited it using Pinnacle Studio HD. I am a little rusty using the software so it probably could be done in shorter time, but it took about four hours to edit the video, add transitions, add text, add some background music and edit the original audio. All that resulted in 7 minutes of video, not sure I would want to make a full time job of it.........






I also learned a bit about optimum video resolution and data rates for YouTube that I didn't know before.


----------



## Mikael (Oct 20, 2018)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Great question. Its things like cutaways that make a good video and easier to edit. My 1 shot videos generally dont have any cutaways whatsoever. This makes them easy to make but theres scripted 'virtual' cutaways still there.
> 
> It takes quite a bit of learning, and then remembering to get them.


Can we start another thread (workshop) where you teach us (and we give feedback to each other) how to make great sailing videos? :2 boat:

I'm almost certain I want to give it a shot when we receive our new boat next summer and it would be really good to learn more about it before that.

There's a lot of theory to it, of course, but I also think it would be nice to have a "study group" where we could show videos to each other and get feedback on what's working and what's not.

Just an idea.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Mikael said:


> Can we start another thread (workshop) where you teach us (and we give feedback to each other) how to make great sailing videos? :2 boat:
> 
> .


Sure. Give me a day and I'll start a thread in Videos/Cruising Videos and we can all contribute.

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Mikael said:


> Can we start another thread (workshop) where you teach us (and we give feedback to each other) how to make great sailing videos? :2 boat:


OK Made a thread

https://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-videos/327990-how-make-great-videos.html#post2051576466

Mark


----------

